# Authentifizierung erforderlich



## Guest (21. Okt 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mir Java, Version 1.6.0. installiert, weil ich nur so eine bestimmte Webcam im Internet aufrufen konnte.

Leider öffnet sich nach einiger Zeit immer ein Fenster in dem eine Authentifizierung erforderlich ist.

Was muss man da machen?

Wenn ich nichts tue, dann öffnet sich das Fenster  andauernd und ich muss die Internetseite komplett schließen und neu öffnen, damit ich die Webcam wieder aufrufen kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss Petra


----------



## HoaX (21. Okt 2007)

ich würde mal behaupten du musst dich authentifizieren?!


----------



## Guest (21. Okt 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde mal behaupten du musst dich authentifizieren?!



Es mag sich zwar doof anhören, aber ich weiß leider nicht, was damit gemeint ist.

In dem Fenster steht: "Geben sie die Anmeldedaten für den Zugriff auf <default> auf sunny.org/204.17.36.26 ein"

Ich weiß aber was ich da eintragen soll, oder wie ich mich anmelden soll.

Ich bin eben ein totaler Laie auf diesem Gebiet.

Gruss, Petra[/quote]


----------



## HoaX (21. Okt 2007)

und was is da jetz das problem? du musst halt benutzer/passwort angeben um zugriff auf die seite zu bekommen. aber da du ja sagst dass du weißt was du da eingeben sollst, frage ich mich was nun dein problem damit ist?!


----------



## NTB (22. Okt 2007)

In Petras Beitrag fehtl ein "nicht". Sie weiss NICHT was sie da eingeben soll.

@Petra: Das hat gar nix mit Java zu tun. Die Seite, auf die Du da surfst, ist offenbar nicht für jeden Hinz und Kunz zugängig, sondern scheinbar nur für die, die einen Nutzernamen und Passwort haben.
In Deine Wohnung kommt ja auch nur rein, wer einen passenden Schlüssel hat und ein passendes Losungswort an der Hautür nennt 

Der Seitenbetreiber ist hier Dein passender Ansprechpartner.


----------

